# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته با استفاده از کارنامه سبز

## KingMehdi79

میگم تا کی میتوانند داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 97 از کارنامه سبز برای انتقالی استفاده کنند شرایطش چجوریه

----------

